# Gaming Notebook ~1700€ *Update nach Storno seitens Shop*



## MiLANy (8. Februar 2010)

*Gaming Notebook ~1700€ *Update nach Storno seitens Shop**

Kopie des letztens Eintrags:



MiLANy schrieb:


> /PUSH!
> 
> Da alle online Shops, wo man das große Asus G73 Asus G73JH-TZ037V 43,9 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör vorbestellen konnte, ihre bisherigen Bestellungen stornieren, muss ich mir notgedrungen eine Alternative suchen.
> 
> ...


----------



## kress (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1000€*

optional würde ich das Asus hier vorschlagen, da ich denke, das eine gt230m es nicht schaffen wird wow in very high dazustellen.
Notebooks ASUS X62J-JX089V [HighEnd-Gamer 2.1]


----------



## Pixelplanet (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1000€*

ich finde die beiden Notebooks sind ziemlich teuer dafür das z.b. die graka ziemlich langsam ist

ein Notebook mit ner HD5650 oder auch 5730 sollte es schon sein

kannst ja mal bei mediamarkt vorbei schaun da haben die vielleicht noch welche vom Asus PRO64JQ

i7 720QM
4gb Ram
und ne hd5730 (das idt eine 5650 mit höherem takt)
bluray laufwerk
achja und noch so kleine extras wie einen usb 3.0 anschluss

kostet 999€

kannst du dir ja mal überlegen


----------



## MiLANy (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1000€*



kress schrieb:


> optional würde ich das Asus hier vorschlagen, da ich denke, das eine gt230m es nicht schaffen wird wow in very high dazustellen.
> Notebooks ASUS X62J-JX089V [HighEnd-Gamer 2.1]



und die 240m vom Asus Notebook ist soviel besser? Kann mir den krassen Sprung einfach net vorstellen.

@ Pixel

Das gibts schon garnet mehr. Zumindest laut dem aktuellen Prospekt und der Auswahl.


Was sagt ihr dazu:

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/asus+x77jq+ty006v


----------



## kress (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1000€*

Ja, das würde auch gehen, aber ich weiß nich was ich von den Grakas halten soll.
Wenn du bereit bist auf 1099 zu gehen, würde ich dir das Packard Bell empfehlen.
Notebooks Packard Bell iPower [6GB RAM+Geforce GTX 260]

Die gtx260 ist gut und die 2x2,5ghz passen auch.


----------



## Pixelplanet (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1000€*

also ich würde dann eher zu dem Asus greifen 

ist ja fast so ausgestattet wie mein nur 17,3 statt 16" dafür kein bluray


----------



## schneiderbernd (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1000€*

auch Du solltest Dir mal das hier anschauen!:Tests - DevilTech Fire DTX - Erstes DirectX11 Notebook im Test auf notebookjournal.de


----------



## kress (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1000€*

Hm, für soviel Geld sowas holen und dann nich mal 8k Punkte im 3dmark06. Würd sagen das sogar sein Desktop Pc von der Grafikleistung locker besser ist. Würd das Geld lieber in nen Rechner stecken.


----------



## schneiderbernd (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1000€*



kress schrieb:


> Hm, für soviel Geld sowas holen und dann nich mal 8k Punkte im 3dmark06. Würd sagen das sogar sein Desktop Pc von der Grafikleistung locker besser ist. Würd das Geld lieber in nen Rechner stecken.


..ja das ist klar...die Mobilität hat seinen Preis!..darum gut abwägen ob man das braucht....ich verwende mein Laptop viel Beruflich und unterwegs..fahre viel Bahn..Bayern-Berlin...in den 8Std. zocke ich eben meine Spielchen unterwegs und kann wichtige Sachen abarbeiten!


----------



## MiLANy (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1000€*



kress schrieb:


> Hm, für soviel Geld sowas holen und dann nich mal 8k Punkte im 3dmark06. Würd sagen das sogar sein Desktop Pc von der Grafikleistung locker besser ist. Würd das Geld lieber in nen Rechner stecken.



Entscheidung ob Notebook ja oder nein steht ja schon fest. Das Notebook von DevilTech, würd ich persönlich net nehmen. Das eine mit ner guten GPU aber kein i5, das andere mit ner net so tollen GPU aber nem i7...

Das Packert Bell was du mir vorhin gepostet hast, war sehr nice. 

Ich hätte halt mal gerne den Vergleich i5 zu i7. Kennt da wer was aus Erfahrung?


----------



## kress (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1000€*

Jep, klar, da lohnt sich ein NB total, aber wenn er sagt, er zieht nur um in eine neue Wohnung und zockt abends mal ein bissel wow, sind die 1000 euro für ein NB falsch angelegt.

Für 1000 € bekommst ein super Desktop System.
Oder willst du nur nich soviel strom verbrauchen und dir deswegen nen Laptop zulegen?
Meines erachtens lohnt sich das nicht, da wenn du dir nen (im vergleich zum Desktop) schwachen Lappi holst, welcher nicht viel Strom verbraucht aber 1000€ kostet, du zwar Strom sparst, jedoch recht schnell einen neuen brauchst, da zu langsam, etc.
Holst du dir einen starken Gaming Rechner für 700€, brauchst du so schnell nix neues kaufen, verbrauchst aber mal doppelt bis dreifach soviel Strom, hast aber beim kauf 300€ gespart. D.h. 300euro Strom zum verbrauchen.
Gerrechnet: 300/0,2= 1500kwh 
rechner braucht vllt 300 Watt durchschnittlich
1500/3=4500
Das heißt, dein Rechner müsste 4500 Stunden laufen, damit sich ein Notebook lohnt, mal davon abgesehn, das es auch Strom verbraucht.
(hoffe das ich mich jetz nich iwo beim rechnen vortan hab) Strompreis gerundet 20 Cent/kwh


----------



## schneiderbernd (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1000€*



MiLANy schrieb:


> Entscheidung ob Notebook ja oder nein steht ja schon fest. Das Notebook von DevilTech, würd ich persönlich net nehmen. Das eine mit ner guten GPU aber kein i5, das andere mit ner net so tollen GPU aber nem i7...
> 
> Das Packert Bell was du mir vorhin gepostet hast, war sehr nice.
> 
> Ich hätte halt mal gerne den Vergleich i5 zu i7. Kennt da wer was aus Erfahrung?


warum das Deviltech nicht?? Für den Preis...die Verarbeitung wirst Du in dem Preissekment momentan nix besseres finden!!
..zumal das Display der Hammer ist: Dafür sucht das Display in dieser Preisklasse seinesgleichen. Es ist *hell*  und *kontraststark* zugleich – *653:1* bei maximaler  Helligkeit. Die *Farbwiedergabe* ist ebenfalls sehr gut und auch  die *Blickwinkelstabilität* ist ohne Tadel. Ähnlich gute Panels  kennen die Tester nur von *deutlich teureren* Notebooks *jenseits*  der *1.000 Euro*
Link:Tests - DevilTech Fire DTX - Erstes DirectX11 Notebook im Test auf notebookjournal.de

Zumal es das mit dem i5 schon für 700€ gibt!!!..dieser reicht völligst aus..für die Graka...


----------



## kress (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1000€*

Der i5 ist doppelkerner, der i7 ist quad core mit smt. Das bringt schon mehr Leistung mit sich.


----------



## MiLANy (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1000€*

Bleibt die Frage zu klären ob die HD 5650 mit der gtx 260M zu vergleichen ist... Finde keine Benchmark Tests dazu.


----------



## kress (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1000€*

Denke, das die gtx260 wohl die bessere Wahl ist, da sie auch stärker ist. Leider ist Notebookcheck nicht erreichbar, da gabs ne feine Liste mit Benchmarks und vielen NB Gpus.


----------



## schneiderbernd (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1000€*



MiLANy schrieb:


> Bleibt die Frage zu klären ob die HD 5650 mit der gtx 260M zu vergleichen ist... Finde keine Benchmark Tests dazu.


nee..die sind nicht zu vergleichen...die 5650 ist um einiges langsamer wie eine GTX260...die HD5650 kommt mit einem i7 720QM auf etwa 7800Punkte im 3D06...eine GTX260 mit einem P8700 auf 10800!!..und meine neue 360GTS mit einem i5M430 kommt auf 10700Punkte!


----------



## kress (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1000€*

Mal zum Vergleich: Mein OCtes System aus Phenom II 955 @3,2ghz und 4850 @ 750/1150 bringt rund 15000 punkte, und das mit der gtx260m ist dann doch sehr gut.


----------



## schneiderbernd (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1000€*



kress schrieb:


> Mal zum Vergleich: Mein OCtes System aus Phenom II 955 @3,2ghz und 4850 @ 750/1150 bringt rund 15000 punkte, und das mit der gtx260m ist dann doch sehr gut.


jo ist es!


----------



## kress (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1000€*

Kann ich heut abend machen, aber wieso glaubst mir das nich, is doch n normales Ergebnis für die Hardware.^^
Genau sind es glaub ich 14.868 punkte oder so.


----------



## schneiderbernd (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1000€*



kress schrieb:


> Kann ich heut abend machen, aber wieso glaubst mir das nich, is doch n normales Ergebnis für die Hardware.^^
> Genau sind es glaub ich 14.868 punkte oder so.


sry hatte mich verschrieben!


----------



## kress (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1000€*

A okay dacht schon weil so der Bringer ist das Ergebnis ja auch nich.


----------



## schneiderbernd (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1000€*



kress schrieb:


> A okay dacht schon weil so der Bringer ist das Ergebnis ja auch nich.


na reicht doch auch zum zocken!!


----------



## kress (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1000€*

Jep, aber jetz wieder btt. 

Combi aus i7m und der gtx260m ist bei Notebooks wohl die optimale P/L Lage, gegenüber zum Desktop jedoch völlig überteuert, wie immer bei sowas.


----------



## schneiderbernd (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1000€*



kress schrieb:


> Jep, aber jetz wieder btt.
> 
> Combi aus i7m und der gtx260m ist bei Notebooks wohl die optimale P/L Lage, gegenüber zum Desktop jedoch völlig überteuert, wie immer bei sowas.


..na ich setze dann lieber auf die GTS360M..die ist Gleichstark mit der GTX260M..hat aber GDDR5...40Nm und ist gut 10° kühler!


----------



## MiLANy (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1000€*

Was sagt ihr zur HD 5870 mit 1024MB GDDR5? Die wird höher gewertet als die GTX 280M


----------



## kress (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1000€*

Das hat aber auch seinen Preis, eine 5870 wird es bestimmt in keinem Notebook für 1000€ geben.
Find auf Notebooksbilliger ein NB für 1.700€ mit ner 5850, für ne 5870 kannst nochmal was drauflegen. Wirst bestimmt bei 2000€ landen.


----------



## MiLANy (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1000€*

1.546€ im Devil 9700 DTX. Mit 4GB RAM und nem i7


----------



## schneiderbernd (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1000€*



MiLANy schrieb:


> 1.546€ im Devil 9700 DTX. Mit 4GB RAM und nem i7


..na da machste aber einen Srung von 1000€ auf 1500€...in der Preislage würde ich eher zum neuen G73 von Asus greifen!


----------



## MiLANy (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1000€*



schneiderbernd schrieb:


> ..na da machste aber einen Srung von 1000€ auf 1500€...in der Preislage würde ich eher zum neuen G73 von Asus greifen!



amazon bei 1700€ gelistet... das wären dann nochmal 200€ mehr


----------



## kress (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1000€*

Na siehste, und schon sind wir bei fast 2000 Euro .


----------



## jin22 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1000€*

VPCF11S1E/B (VPCF11S1E/B) : Technische Daten : VAIO : Sony

ist im moment bei ca eur 1200... preis/leistung is doch super?


----------



## schneiderbernd (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1000€*



jin22 schrieb:


> VPCF11S1E/B (VPCF11S1E/B) : Technische Daten : VAIO : Sony
> 
> ist im moment bei ca eur 1200... preis/leistung is doch super?


..echt tolles Teil und super Pris!!!...nur wäre da die GTS360M angebrachter fürs spielen..gibt es aber bestimmt auch!


----------



## MiLANy (8. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1000€*

/PUSH!

Da alle online Shops, wo man das große Asus G73 Asus G73JH-TZ037V 43,9 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör vorbestellen konnte, ihre bisherigen Bestellungen stornieren, muss ich mir notgedrungen eine Alternative suchen.

Helft mir bitte was ähnlich gutes zu finden.


Abstreichungen, die ich in Kauf nehmen würde wären:



-2 GB DDR3 Ram
HD 5870, wobei sie dann vergleichbar sein sollte
kleinere HDD
(Blue Ray Laufwerk)

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## schneiderbernd (9. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1000€*



MiLANy schrieb:


> /PUSH!
> 
> Da alle online Shops, wo man das große Asus G73 Asus G73JH-TZ037V 43,9 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör vorbestellen konnte, ihre bisherigen Bestellungen stornieren, muss ich mir notgedrungen eine Alternative suchen.
> 
> ...


wie wäre das?:Notebooks ASUS G73JH-TY042V
..eine alternative zur 5870 wirds grad nicht geben...und wenn Du Abstriche machst dann nicht bei der Graka, Prozi kannste zur not nachrüsten Ram auch...nur Graka eben nicht!


----------



## Painkiller (9. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1000€*



MiLANy schrieb:


> /PUSH!
> 
> Da alle online Shops, wo man das große Asus G73 Asus G73JH-TZ037V 43,9 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör vorbestellen konnte, ihre bisherigen Bestellungen stornieren, muss ich mir notgedrungen eine Alternative suchen.
> 
> ...


 

Wieso werden die Bestellungen storniert?


----------



## kress (9. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1700€ *Update nach Storno seitens Shop**

Das von schneiderbernd ist top, 2x2,5ghz mit turbo boost bis 2,93ghz plus 5870 plus 4gig ram und dann auch noch ne schnelle 640GB 7200rpm Platte, das Notebook ist top.


----------



## Senshu (9. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1700€ *Update nach Storno seitens Shop**

Im Forum von notebookforce gibt es momentan eine Aktion von HawkForce mit dem 15"und17" Clevo.

Hier auch ein kurzer Hands-On-Test des W870CU mit der 5870.

Bin auch am überlegen, da zuzuschlagen...


----------



## MiLANy (9. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1700€ *Update nach Storno seitens Shop**

Hmmm sogar noch konfigurierbar... Echt nen schickes Angebot. Bin noch für weiter Angebote offen also immer her damit.


----------



## Painkiller (10. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1700€ *Update nach Storno seitens Shop**

Was is mit dem ASUS los? Zurückgezogen?


----------



## MiLANy (10. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1700€ *Update nach Storno seitens Shop**



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Was is mit dem ASUS los? Zurückgezogen?



Die Stornierung kam von seitens Amazon, da sie gemerkt haben das der Preis von 1.699€ wohl nicht ganz passen würde und sie den Preis nicht halten können.
Der kleine Bruder kostet laut geizhals 1.419€ mit nem i5 statt i7, 4GB statt 8GB Ram und 15" statt 17". Rechnet man das alles ungefähr drauf kommt man bei weitem nicht auf 1.699€...
Naja und da der große Bruder noch nirgends zu haben ist, muss ich entweder warten oder mich nach einer Alternative umschauen. 

Von daher immer her mit den Vorschlägen.

Dazu sei noch gesagt das mir ein 15" reicht...


----------



## Painkiller (10. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1700€ *Update nach Storno seitens Shop**



MiLANy schrieb:


> Die Stornierung kam von seitens Amazon, da sie gemerkt haben das der Preis von 1.699€ wohl nicht ganz passen würde und sie den Preis nicht halten können.
> Der kleine Bruder kostet laut geizhals 1.419€ mit nem i5 statt i7, 4GB statt 8GB Ram und 15" statt 17". Rechnet man das alles ungefähr drauf kommt man bei weitem nicht auf 1.699€...
> Naja und da der große Bruder noch nirgends zu haben ist, muss ich entweder warten oder mich nach einer Alternative umschauen.
> 
> ...


 
Hab das hier gefunden....^^ 
Notebook, Asus, »G73JX-TZ037V« – OTTO–Online–Shop

Also Otto hatt es noch nicht aus dem Handel genommen....


----------



## MiLANy (10. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1700€ *Update nach Storno seitens Shop**



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hab das hier gefunden....^^
> Notebook, Asus, »G73JX-TZ037V« – OTTO–Online–Shop
> 
> Also Otto hatt es noch nicht aus dem Handel genommen....



Ich warte es noch ab, weil ich mit Usern in Kontakt stehe die auf Otto gekauft haben. Da ich aber ungern ein NB bei Otto kaufen möchte, hab ich den Thread ja geupdated.


----------



## MiLANy (10. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1700€ *Update nach Storno seitens Shop**

Guru STORM i7 - Notebookguru - High Performance Notebooks

Was haltet ihr davon?

Mit i7, HD 5870, 4GB DDR3, 320GB 7200 U/M


----------



## kress (10. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1700€ *Update nach Storno seitens Shop**

Hab ich mir so wie du gesagt hast zusammengestellt und komme auf 1659€, ein guter Preis dafür.
Den i7-720qm nehmen, da Quad core, der ist 20€ teurer als der dualcore.


----------



## MiLANy (10. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1700€ *Update nach Storno seitens Shop**



kress schrieb:


> Hab ich mir so wie du gesagt hast zusammengestellt und komme auf 1659€, ein guter Preis dafür.
> Den i7-920qm nehmen, da Quad core, der ist 20€ teurer als der dualcore.



War da auch mit drin aber ich glaube du meinst 720 oder?  Sonst müsste ich nochmal 650€ druff packen.


----------



## kress (10. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming Notebook ~1700€ *Update nach Storno seitens Shop**

Ja natürlich der 720, mein fehler .


----------

